# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  O tlcharger Active-HDL 8.2

## faridaetudiante

Je suis tudiante et je dois raliser un tp de VHDL sur Active-HDL 8.2 mais le problme c'est que je n'arrive pas  trouver le logiciel sur le net, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider  tlcharger une version gratuite qui tourne sur Win7 et merci d'avance.

----------


## titiri

http://www.aldec.com/en/products/fpg...ve_hdl_student

----------


## faridaetudiante

merci bien

je vais l'essayer

----------

